# 16. Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon (Furtwangen, 2012)



## wiedereinstieg (29. August 2012)

http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/

Fährt jemand aus der Schweiz, Lö (und Umgebung) dorthin 
Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre


----------



## hillninjo (1. September 2012)

Hallo,
weiß jemand, ob auf der 120km-Strecke zwischen den Verpflegungsstellen Urach und Brend nicht doch eine weitere Verpflegungsstation geplant ist? Laut Streckenskizze http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/strecken2011_neu.jpg ist da zwar nichts, es kommt mir aber unlogisch vor: Sonst sind es Abstände bis *max. 12km*, nur hier sind es *29km* .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiedereinstieg (1. September 2012)

Sind die Verpflegungsstände mit Flaschen oder zum selber abfüllen? 
Auch nimmt mich Wunde: gibt es am Start und im Ziel auch einen Stand?

Wer war schon mal dabei und kann dies beantworten?


PS: @ hill: ich war mal auf einem auf einem 75km Marathon. Da waren insgesammt nur zwei Verpflegungspunkte, von daher könnte es schon so sein


----------



## hillninjo (1. September 2012)

@wiedereinstieg: letztes Jahr gab es eine Zielverpflegung (am Start gab's nichts) - kann mich aber nur an Hefezopf erinnern - und den Pastagutschein konnte man auch noch einlösen.
Trinkflaschen gab es auch keine, nur Becher und die Möglichkeit, auffüllen zu lassen.


----------



## wiedereinstieg (2. September 2012)

@ hill

Danke für die Infos. Heisst dann so gut wie alles selber mitnehmen....
...insoweit möglich.


----------



## hillninjo (2. September 2012)

damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: hier steht, wo es was gibt http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Fahrerinformation2012.pdf


----------



## wiedereinstieg (3. September 2012)

Diese Infos hatte ich auch schon. Daraus habe ich aber nicht lesen können ob man selber einfüllen muss oder einfach die leeren Trinkflaschen wegwirft und neue dann bereits befüllte einstecken kann.


----------



## Haferstroh (4. September 2012)

Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit von Uhingen aus (liegt an der B10 ca.25km östlich von Stuttgart) um Spritkosten zu teilen. 

Starte allerdings erst Sonntagmorgen um ca. 5:15 von dort! Kein Radträger vorhanden, aber 2 Bikes sind in meinem Opel Meriva kein Problem. 

Fahre die 90km-Distanz in ca. 4 Std., wer die kürzere Distanzen in Siegerzeit fährt, muss eben bisschen auf mich warten am Auto nach dem Zieleinlauf.  

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## SramXX-Fahrer (5. September 2012)

Hallo,
hillninjo: Ich komm aus der Umgebung und ich glaube es ist noch eine bei dem Start/Ziel Bereich.

wiedereinstieg: Letztes Jahr war es in Urach so das man neue Flaschen gegriegt hat. Aber bei den anderen Verpflegungstellen weiss ich es nicht.

Bike gestohlen Centurion Backfire.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240&page=142
Beitrag Nummer: 3542


----------



## maxmistral (6. September 2012)

SramXX-Fahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hillninjo: Ich komm aus der Umgebung und ich glaube es ist noch eine bei dem Start/Ziel Bereich.
> 
> wiedereinstieg: Letztes Jahr war es in Urach so das man neue Flaschen gegriegt hat. Aber bei den anderen Verpflegungstellen weiss ich es nicht.
> ...



Es gibt teilweise Flaschen, aber ich habe eher den Eindruck dass das Flaschen sind die der Veranstalter eingesammelt hat. Die Flaschen sind schon mal an Rädern gewesen und es sind verschiedene Motive. Mit etwas Glück kann man eine Flasche tauschen aber verlassen kann man sich nicht drauf.


----------



## hillninjo (6. September 2012)

Alles klar  - dann werd ich mir mal eine Flasche ins Trikot stecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalex (7. September 2012)

Wie ist den die Strecke in Furtwangen? Bin noch am überlegen ob ich 60 oder 90km fahren soll. 
Ich bin bis jetzt nur Singen und Kirchzarten gefahren.
Gibt es lange Asphaltpassagen?
Es ist gerade mal mein dritter Marathon aber ich bin schon ganz heiß drauf.


----------



## Haferstroh (7. September 2012)

Bei der leichten Strecke mit viel Asphaltanteil und bei den zu erwartenden Wetterbedingungen (sehr warm und Strecke staubtrocken) heisst die Devise: Hardtail und feinstollige leichte Reifen! Den längsten Anstieg den du auf dem Höhenprofil siehst, ist fast durchweg Asphalt. Trotzdem empfand ich die 90km-Strecke rein konditionell anspruchsvoll, da auch unrhythmisch.


----------



## deathmetalex (7. September 2012)

Danke für die Info! 
Habe mir gerade ein neues race Hardtail in 29 gegönnt. Genau das Richtige denke ich.


----------



## wiedereinstieg (7. September 2012)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Es gibt teilweise Flaschen, aber ich habe eher den Eindruck dass das Flaschen sind die der Veranstalter eingesammelt hat. Die Flaschen sind schon mal an Rädern gewesen und es sind verschiedene Motive. Mit etwas Glück kann man eine Flasche tauschen aber verlassen kann man sich nicht drauf.




Vielen Dank für die Antwort . Damit kann ich planen.


----------



## wiedereinstieg (10. September 2012)

In erster Linie ein grosses Danke an den DIMB Racer. Hat Spass gemacht mit Dir, auch wenn ich zum Schluss die Distanzen völlig falsch eingeschätz habe und deshalb zu spät angezogen habe 


Möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit mal fragen: hat Jemand eine Emailadresse vom Veranstalter resp des Orga Teams? Würde gerne ein persönliches Feedback geben und paar Ideen loswerden....


----------



## hillninjo (11. September 2012)

@wiedereinstieg: siehe unten links - http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/news/
E-Mail: [email protected]
oder auf facebook: http://www.facebook.com/schwarzwaldbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (11. September 2012)

Danke an die Helfer und Orga, wie immer gut organisiert und nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!

Allerdings überlege ich mir ein erneuetes Teilnehmen an den 90km, da sich das Feld von nur 270 Teilnehmern auf diese Distanz schon ordentlich in die Länge zieht und man ab der Teilung an der Katharinenhöhe über weite Strecken alleine fährt weil gleichstarke Mitfahrer oder gar Gruppen rar sind. Da kommt kein richtiges Rennfeeling auf und somit zieht es sich nach dem langen Steilanstieg ganz ordentlich auf dem ständigen leichten Bergauf das danach kommt.


----------



## wiedereinstieg (11. September 2012)

hillninjo schrieb:


> @wiedereinstieg: siehe unten links - http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/news/
> E-Mail: [email protected]
> oder auf facebook: http://www.facebook.com/schwarzwaldbike


 

Danke für diese Links. Dahinter steckt das Sport und Kulturamt von Furtwangen.
Gerne würde ich die Mail jemandem vom OrgaTeam schicken welcher für die Planung des Events/ der Strecke zuständig ist. Eine andere Email nehme ich auch per PN entgegen...





Haferstroh schrieb:


> Danke an die Helfer und Orga, wie immer gut organisiert und nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!
> 
> Allerdings überlege ich mir ein erneuetes Teilnehmen an den 90km, da sich das Feld von nur 270 Teilnehmern auf diese Distanz schon ordentlich in die Länge zieht und man ab der Teilung an der Katharinenhöhe über weite Strecken alleine fährt weil gleichstarke Mitfahrer oder gar Gruppen rar sind. Da kommt kein richtiges Rennfeeling auf und somit zieht es sich nach dem langen Steilanstieg ganz ordentlich auf dem ständigen leichten Bergauf das danach kommt.


 

*Auch meinerseits ein Dankeschön an ALLE Helfer und Organisatoren welche den Event überhaupt möglich machen.* Und, wie es so ist bei allem im Leben, gibt es auch hier Verbesserungspotential...
...sowohl bei meiner Leistung wie auch beim Event selber


----------



## Haferstroh (11. September 2012)

Bestimmt liest hier aber der Veranstalter mit, insofern vllt, nicht unbedingt nötig. Aber mit einer direkten Mail bekommst du eher ein Feedback, da sich ein mitlesender Veranstalter ungerne in einem Forum offenbart, da er sonst mit allem Möglichen sofort von allen Seiten gelöchert wird.


----------



## wiedereinstieg (12. September 2012)

Um sich nicht zu offenbaren gibt es auch die PN-Funktion. Bin kein Emailadressen Dealer, so nebenbei bemerkt. Mal sehen ob noch was kommt. 
Ansonsten stelle ich mein persönliches Feedback nächste Woche hier rein in der Hoffnung, dass das OrgaTeam mitliest und seine Schlüsse zieht...

Abba nu, guud Nacht allseits


----------



## trhaflhow (12. September 2012)

@war nett dich kennen zu lernen
Auch wenn ich eigentlich sauer auf dich sein müsste
Der mit dem du gefahren bist und ich fahren nähmlich immer ein Rennen "gegeneinander ". 
Er Herren Wertung ich Damen Wertung. Der der insgesamt (rel.) besser in seiner Wertung war bekommt vom anderen ne Pizza. ER war durch DEiNEN Windschatten schneller


----------



## Spenglerextrem (13. September 2012)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> In erster Linie ein grosses Danke an den DIMB Racer. Hat Spass gemacht mit Dir, auch wenn ich zum Schluss die Distanzen völlig falsch eingeschätz habe und deshalb zu spät angezogen habe
> 
> .........



Ja, war echt Klasse mit dir zusammen zu fahren. Gibt auf MTB-Marathons wenige, mit denen man wirklich Windschatten fahren kann.
Hat mir sicherlich zu meiner Pizza (gell trhaflhow) geholfen.

Hoffe wir sehn uns mal wieder auf einem Rennen,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## deathmetalex (13. September 2012)

Ich bin die 90er Stecke gefahren und war (mal abgesehen davon das ich auf den letzten 10km eingegangen bin wie ne Primel) die Veranstalltung super!
Es war erst nach Singen und Kirchzarten mein dritter Marathon. Proplemlose Anmeldung, Supernette Leute bei der Versorgung und endlich mal richtige Geländeabschnitte auf den Abfahrten. machen Furtwangen zu meinen Faroriten für nächstes Jahr!

Vielen Dank an die freiwilligen Helfer und die Orga


----------



## wiedereinstieg (13. September 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> @war nett dich kennen zu lernen
> Auch wenn ich eigentlich sauer auf dich sein müsste
> Der mit dem du gefahren bist und ich fahren nähmlich immer ein Rennen "gegeneinander ".
> Er Herren Wertung ich Damen Wertung. Der der insgesamt (rel.) besser in seiner Wertung war bekommt vom anderen ne Pizza. ER war durch DEiNEN Windschatten schneller



Danke, das empfand ich genauso.
Tjaaa, was euer Rennen angeht, dass hat er mir verschwiegen gehabbt. Denn sonst hät ich es doch...
...trotzdem gemacht, Sorry 
Soo so, dank meiner Hilfe? Da muss ich doch das nächste Mal meinen Anteil der Pizza einfordern 





Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Ja, war echt Klasse mit dir zusammen zu  fahren. Gibt auf MTB-Marathons wenige, mit denen man wirklich  Windschatten fahren kann.
> Hat mir sicherlich zu meiner Pizza (gell trhaflhow) geholfen.
> 
> Hoffe wir sehn uns mal wieder auf einem Rennen,
> ...




Zwei zusammen sind in der Regel schneller als einer für sich alleine: Hatte gleich ein gutes Feeling bei Dir...
...ob das an deinem Trikot lag 
Gerne auf ein Neues. Halte mir aber bitte einen Platz vorne frei,


----------



## Ironbike (13. Mai 2013)

Hey zusammen,
da ich dieses Jahr kaum Zeit für Rennen habe und dieser Marathon zu den wenigen in meiner Umgebung gehört, überlege ich mich dieses Jahr bei dem Marathon anzumelden. Dazu hätte ich allerdings noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie viele Teilnehmer zählt diese Veranstaltung jährlich?
2. Da ich ein 97' Jahrgang bin, kommt für mich ja nur der Jugendcup in FrageStarten die 97' / 98'er einzeln oder mit allen anderen 42 Kilometer - Fahrern zusammen?
3. Wie ist die Strecke beschaffen? Also viel Asphalt oder Waldwege?
Ist die Strecke konditionell anstrengend oder kann man einfach durchziehen? Benötigt man an manchen Stellen technisches Geschick, oder ist die Strecke einfach, auch beim ersten Mal befahren?


Danke schoneinmal für eure Antworten.

MfG
Ironbike


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Mai 2013)

1. Auf allen Strecken zusammengerechnet waren es letztes Jahr 1700 Teilnehmer. Teilnehmerzahl ist eigentlich immer recht konstant. Und das Wetter war zu der Zeit fast immer sehr gut.
2. Alle 42km-Fahrer starten zusammen. Bin die 42er und die 90er schon jeweils 3mal gefahren, und das war immer so gewesen, schon 2001.
3. Merke: Nicht die Streckenlänge macht dich kaputt, sondern DEIN Tempo und DEINE Renneinteilung. Die Strecke ist recht gut, viele breite Trails, aber auch ab und zu Asphaltstücke und Schotterbolzstrecke. Von jedem etwas halt. Es gibt schwierigere Strecken, aber auch viel leichtere. Mittelklasse vom Anspruch her würd ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironbike (13. Mai 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort 
Also wäre es mit Sicherheit von Vorteil die Strecke einmal gefahren zu haben (hier in Offenburg, wo ich wohne, da kann man den Marathon komplett ohne Streckenbesichtigung absolvieren, da sehr einfach vom technischen her )

Bei mir ist das immer so, dass ich bei wechselnder Steigung, sprich: häufige bergauf - bergab Wechsel zu zu hohem Tempo neige und deswegen leicht ausgelaugt bin   Bei langen, kontinuierlichen Anstiegen, da weiß ich mich einzuschätzen.

Mit dem Wetter hab ich bis jetzt bei meinen beiden Marathon die ich gefahren bin Pech gehabt (beide male eingesaut bis oben hin, 1x Tretlager kaputt gefahren und das andere Mal das Lager meines Hinterrades locker gefahren.


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Mai 2013)

Deswegen die übermotivierten "Spinner"  am Anfang lieber ziehen lassen, du holst dir von denen genug wieder nach der Hälfte, auch auf der Kurzen. Fahre ein Tempo, das du fast bis Ende durchhalten kannst von Anfang an und suche dir eine Gruppe die DEIN Tempo und etwas darunter fährt anstatt eine Gruppe, um dessen Anschluss du schon ab der ersten Rampe kämpfen musst.


----------



## 2late (16. Mai 2013)

Ich kenne in Furtwangen zwar nur die 120er Strecke aber ich kann sagen, dass Furtwangen mit Abstand der härteste Marathon im Schwarzwald ist. Es wurden 3100 HM angegeben, mein Höhenmesser kam nach deutlich mehr HM zum stehen. In Furtwangen rollt nichts und zwar garnichts! Das soll Dich jetzt nicht abschrecken, die 42er Strecke sollte dennoch mit der richtigen Einteilung für jeden zu schaffen sein. Dass das Tempo am Anfang eines Marathons stark angezogen wird stimmt, man muss aber auch sagen, dass das Starterfeld bei solch kleinen Teilnehmerzahlen meist fitter ist (als beispielsweise beim Ultrabike) und das Tempo von den betreffenden auch oft gehalten werden kann.
Ich überlege in diesem Jahr mal die 90 km Runde zu fahren, die Startzeit bei 9 Uhr ist einfach deutlich humaner als 7 Uhr 30. In diesem Jahr sollen andere mal früh aufstehen ... .


----------



## wiedereinstieg (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,


auch ich gehe wieder an den Start dieses Jahr. Als Teilnehmer wünschte ich mir allerdings in Blöcken zu starten zu können. Mein Eindruck war nämlich, dass das ganze Feld nur sehr langsam rollte!
Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Marathon harmloser als (z.B) die WOMC in Offenburg. Bei den Strecken in/ um Furtwangen sind deutlich weniger Höhenmeter zu absolvieren. An wenigen Stellen ist sie etwas anspruchsvoller (wobei noch lange nicht schwer) weil der Untergrund aus Wurzeln oder längeren, rutschigen Graspassagen besteht.


Bis bald


----------



## Ironbike (17. Mai 2013)

Ist ja jetzt auch nicht so, das ich super schlecht bin. Bei der WOMC hat sich am Start ein Feld aus ca. 15 Fahrern abgesetzt. Ich war in dem Feld direkt dahinter und konnte das Tempo halten. Wurde dann aber leider doch nur ca. 40., wegen zweimal Anhalten auf einer Abfahrt (Absolut nichts mehr gesehen  ) einem kleinen Sturz und einem nicht frei laufendem Hinterrad.
Werde denke ich in Furtwangen am Start sein 

Ironbike


----------

